# "adobe lightroom has stopped working"



## photography_anna (Mar 7, 2008)

Well guys, i don't know what i've done, but somehow my lightroom stopped working yesterday and since then it just won't open (it opens but then when it starts loading the last picture i was editing it just freezes and gives me this message):

"Adobe Lightroom has stopped working,
a problem caused the program to stop working correctly, Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available."


That's what happens. I don't know what to do, i tried uninstalling it, and then reinstalled it again but nothing changed, it keeps freezing while loading the last picture i used.
Please help me, i really need lightroom.


thank you,
anna


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry you have come to this forum with such a problem for your first post here. Welcome.

Have you tried starting one of your back-up catalogs? CLt-double click LR (PC) or Alt-click (Mac) to get the choose Cataog dialog and try one of your back-ups.

Meanwhile please fill in your Signature (Under User CP above) with System, OS an d gear, to better answer this and other questions.

Don


----------



## James_N (Mar 7, 2008)

Try this:

Hold down the CTRL key then double-click on your Lightroom icon on your desktop.  You will see a dialog box prompting you for the location of your catalog and a check box to test the integrity of that catalog.  Make sure the checkbox is "checked" and Lightroom will spend a few minutes testing your catalog to see if that's the source of your problem.  That generally clears up the problems I've had with Lightroom and hopefully it works for you.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 10, 2008)

Did you manage to get it working Anna?


----------



## LuvDMB97 (Mar 18, 2008)

photography_anna;1'''5 said:
			
		

> Well guys, i don't know what i've done, but somehow my lightroom stopped working yesterday and since then it just won't open (it opens but then when it starts loading the last picture i was editing it just freezes and gives me this message):
> 
> "Adobe Lightroom has stopped working,
> a problem caused the program to stop working correctly, Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available."
> ...


 

Hi guys,  

I'm having the exact same problem - same message and all.   I've tried doing the integrity test mentioned above, but still no luck.   Can anyone help me?

Thanks a million,
Kelly


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 18, 2008)

Did you try holding down the ctrl key and opening a new catalog Kelly?  If we can get LR working with a new catalog, we can then work at retrieving your existing catalog.


----------



## LuvDMB97 (Mar 18, 2008)

Victoria Bampton;1'826 said:
			
		

> Did you try holding down the ctrl key and opening a new catalog Kelly? If we can get LR working with a new catalog, we can then work at retrieving your existing catalog.


 
Well now when I Ctrl dbl click, it simply opens LR and gives me the same stopped working message.   Is there another way to do it?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok, let's try an alternative.

Is your catalog in the default location, or did you choose somewhere else to put it?  If it's in the default location, move it elsewhere temporarily.  (From memory, it'd be something like My Pictures/Lightroom)

Then delete or move the preferences file (_[username]_/AppData/Roaming/Adobe/Lightroom/Preferences/Lightroom Preferences.agprefs or something like that).

Then try reopening - it'll look in the default location, and there won't be a catalog there, so it'll either create one or ask you if it can.


----------



## LuvDMB97 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry, you're going to have to bare with me here!  I see that it is in the default location, but what should I be moving from that Lightroom folder?  Everything?  In it I see:  a Backups folder, a Lightroom Catalog Previews.lrdata folder, a file called Lightroom Catalog, a file called Lightroom Catalog.lrcat-journal, and a file called Lightroom Catalog.lrcat.lock


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 18, 2008)

Yep, shift that out of the way (somewhere safe!).  Close LR first though.


----------



## LuvDMB97 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok, I have moved the entire lightroom folder, but now I'm having a hard time trying to find the the preferences file... [_username]_/AppData/Roaming/Adobe/Lightroom/Preferences/Lightroom Preferences.agprefs 

I've gone under my user name and the adobe file and don't see anything.  Any ideas?
p.s. I really appreciate all the help!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 18, 2008)

In that case, the directories in question are probably "hidden".  Go to Control Panel, double-click Folder Options. On the View tab, about one section down, select the View Hidden Files/Folders checkbox.  Apply / OK.

See if that allows you to see that directory.


----------



## LuvDMB97 (Mar 18, 2008)

Whoo Hoo - ok, I've found that file now - thank you....now is it better for me to move that file or delete it?    Deleting is scary to me, but I trust you guys cause you know FAR, FAR, FAR more than me!!!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 18, 2008)

You can always reset preferences, but I'd just move it elsewhere and put it back later if it's ok.


----------



## LuvDMB97 (Mar 18, 2008)

OK, I've moved the preferences folder.  Now when I reopen it...what exactly am I supposed to do?   I'm going to try right now to see if it will even open....


----------



## LuvDMB97 (Mar 18, 2008)

Whoo Hoo - it opened!!!   However, where did all of my images go?  Sorry, I'm pretty new to this program still....did I lose all of the work I was doing?


----------



## LuvDMB97 (Mar 18, 2008)

I have to run right now, but I will be back.  Thank you SO SO SO much for the help.  Even if I lost the work I was doing (most of which I had exported already), I am just happy it's running again. 

Oh, do I need to move those folders or files back now?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok, no worries.  We're making progress.

When you come back, we'll try importing the work you'd done before.  It sounds like your catalog may have become corrupted, but it might just have been dodgy preferences.

First question - do you have backups of your catalog - if you don't, you'll definitely want to do that in future!

Next task is to try opening your old catalog file to see whether it was a corrupted catalog or corrupted prefs.  So you'll go to File > Open Catalog and navigate to the catalog that you moved.  If it opens, great.  If it doesn't, we'll try something else.


----------



## LuvDMB97 (Mar 19, 2008)

So it allowed me to open my catalog - does that mean it was corrupted preferences?  What the heck does that mean exactly?    It's letting me work in it and seems to be normal now....should I not be using it yet?   Is there anything else I need to do?  Thanks again for the help....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, if it let you in to your catalog ok, it most likely was corrupted preferences.  And that's great!  You can now move your catalog back to where it was, and delete the new one we created.  Don't replace the preferences file with the one you saved, as it sounds like something went wrong with that.  Just check your preferences are set the way you like them, and you're all done!


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi All,

I experienced this same problem a couple of days ago and found my way to this forum. I have followed the advice here and have managed to get back into LR. However, the message still appears when I try to enter DEVELOP. All the other functions seem to be working fine.

Does anyone have any ideas as to what I might try next?

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Mike, welcome to the forum!

If you're using 1.4, you might wish to downgrade to 1.3.1 until the bugs are fixed.

Are you by any chance using DNG's?  If so, downgrading should solve your problem.

If it's not DNG's, my next place to look would be a corrupt develop preset - try moving them into another folder temporarily and relaunching, as that may explain the problem you're seeing.


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Victoria, thanks for the welcome

I'm new to LR so I think I'm going to be a regular visitor!

I have downgraded to 1.3.1 - no change I'm afraid. I haven't been using DNG's.

Where do I find the develop presets folder?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 26, 2008)

It should be something like: "[username]>AppData>Roaming>Adobe>Lightroom>Develop Presets" Mike.


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Victoria,

I'm afraid that didn't work. I also moved all the other preset folders - still no change

Any other thoughts?


----------



## photography_anna (Mar 7, 2008)

Well guys, i don't know what i've done, but somehow my lightroom stopped working yesterday and since then it just won't open (it opens but then when it starts loading the last picture i was editing it just freezes and gives me this message):

"Adobe Lightroom has stopped working,
a problem caused the program to stop working correctly, Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available."


That's what happens. I don't know what to do, i tried uninstalling it, and then reinstalled it again but nothing changed, it keeps freezing while loading the last picture i used.
Please help me, i really need lightroom.


thank you,
anna


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok, just run us through what troubleshooting steps you've tried so far, and we'll fill in the gaps!  And what is the error message you get exactly?


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Victoria,

I was originally concerned with the poor print quality I was getting from LR to the HP875' so, I loaded the Vista versions of Spyder and Printfix Pro from ColorVision (I had used these on an older XP system) so that I could calibrate the monitor and printer.

I haven't used Spyder yet. I tried Printfix - and the only ICC version it loaded was generic for the HP87'' series. This didn't make any difference to the print quality.

I then moved the printer from my network to be USB direct to the PC. Tried various permutations within the Print module but this made no difference either.

Next day, (following a reboot) I get the same error as in the original post above.

I follow all the suggestions in the thread - and I have deleted of all the above apps - and now get the same error message (but only in Develop)


----------



## marianne (Jun 17, 2008)

same issue.  did not even get to loading any photo before in 1.3 before getting the error message.  In 1.4 now, it does start up and shows a photo but  double clicking it to edit, the stop working error message appears and the only remedy is to close the program (well, that is the only option).  Followed the advice in this thread thus far, and still having the issue.


----------



## gcuneo2 (May 10, 2011)

*A spot on recommendation!*



Victoria Bampton said:


> Ok, let's try an alternative.
> 
> Is your catalog in the default location, or did you choose somewhere else to put it?  If it's in the default location, move it elsewhere temporarily.  (From memory, it'd be something like My Pictures/Lightroom)
> 
> ...


 
That a was a real whiz-bang, spot on, bomb-diggity suggestion!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 11, 2011)

LOL  Welcome to the forum gcuneo2!  I take it Lightroom's working now then!


----------

